# "Insomnia" - ADA 75H



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm riddled with Insomnia, generally sleep about 4 hours a night, fine with me because I work from home and deal with international clients so I get at it about 4 am every day. Well, this also allows me to spend a lot of time cruising classifieds or online retailers and making ridiculous purchases...i've had random things show up at my house without much recollection of buying them (ex. brand new RC truck a few weeks ago, also have an old chopped model A door that sits on a wall outside ont he patio).

Well, I struck gold a few weeks back where I came across a guy selling a full ADA 75H setup. 75H, you may be asking yourself, wtf is that. Well it's been discontinued for years...some call it the "unicorn". 















Let's just go through a little bit of what this ad included:

ADA 75H
ADA Stand (Although I suspect it may actually be DoAqua)
ADA Solar 1 and Stand
Eheim 2028
Milwak Reg
10lb CO2 Tank
Ada Lilly pipes
ADA Co2 Beattles
ADA Bubble Counter
ADA Check Valve (the one with this fancy ruby inside)
ADA Amazonia
ADA Powersand
Tons of extra Filter Media
Driftwood
Petrified Wood
and tons of other odds and ends....

The guy had ordered it all in 2008 and during the time it took to arrive they had bought a vacation home and realized maintaining a tank wasn't going to happen. So it has literally all sat unboxed since then.

As I handed him the $650 for it all, he proceeded to hand me his receipt for $3200 :confused1:





After figuring out where to set it up in the house, decided on putting it in my office with my 120P and 45P along with a mini. I'm probably going to tear down the 45P and the mini is currently being used to grow a bunch of buces that will most likely transfer into this new tank.

Currently, I'm debating on how to set it up, i've yet to find the perfect piece of driftwood...but also am thinking of going rock only. I've got some Seiryu stone from an old build I may use, or I may go new. I'm hoping to keep the tank full of buces and other slow growers as my 120P grows at a rate that has me trimming all week long and I can't handle that much on two tanks.



And so begins this journal. It'll be slow, i'm hoping to figure out my design by the end of the week and start filling next weekend. I've got a couple international trips coming up that will delay things a little bit....


I'm still like a little kid at a candy store, can't believe what I came up on. I most likely won't use most the ADA Co2 stuff as i like reactors, and have sold off a few other things that this buy will essentially make me money or have me breaking close to even.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

wow what a deal


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Manzanita come up....

Let the hardscape planning begin

Found a guy in eBay and realized he was only about an hour away and asked if I could swing by. Total tweeker dude, was a riot. Knowing whomever throws the first number out is the one who usually loses told him I wanted the lot and to name his price. He came in much much under the number I had in my head, and I ended up giving him more then he wanted.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

....


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice find! When coming across this without reading first, except for the title, I automatically saw the old ADA logo. I'm a bit jealous. When you get tired of it, I'll be eagerly standing in line! Sub'd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Think I got the hardscape done. Got some Time to think about it as I'm traveling pretty heavy the next 3 weeks before I'd want to start getting plants in. 


Also debating a sumo or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

.....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovebug (Jun 3, 2017)

So is the aquasoil 9 years old then? Is it still good after that long?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

*&quot;Insomnia&quot; - ADA 75H*

I have the old power sand and an old bag of aqua soil underneath. Laid a fresh bag of aquasoil on top . The guys at Afa felt this would be good. They actually didn't see much wrong with using the old stuff. It definitely has a much lighter color compared to the new stuff on top. 

I have another 9l bag of new soil I may add as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

This is going to be pretty awesome. You've got a lot of options with all that driftwood. I really like the first piece in there. Its a great focal point and with a few patches of fissidens and some buces it would look really aged


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

HBdirtbag said:


> ....


second one for sure, exactly where you placed it


----------



## eferna (Oct 31, 2016)

SOB... joking actually im just jealous of the score.


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

I like the second one hardscape


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

So jealous! Great score and looking forward to this progressing.

Dan


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

So. Finally got around to moving forward on this. Goal is a semi low tech tank. I need something I’m not going to do 50% weekly water changes on this. 

I’ll lightly dose. Keep light semi low and hook up co2. 

I think I’m going to change the light. The beam patterns is big and the light gets hot which isn’t great as this is in my office next to my 120p/45p and a few small tanks. 

Thinking the ai prime hd freshwater but it doesn’t appear to be available yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Well jeal looms amazing can't wait for more


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Me right now...


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

On your last tank you had a twinstar algae inhibitor, would you recommend it? Did it really work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> On your last tank you had a twinstar algae inhibitor, would you recommend it? Did it really work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think it's snake oil, i think there's something to be said for it though, but I won't keep using it. I pulled it off the other tank about a year ago.





Tank is filled with water now, has some plants in it. I decided to order the new AI Prime HD Freshwater light, just got released hoping I see it in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

HBdirtbag said:


> I think it's snake oil, i think there's something to be said for it though, but I won't keep using it. I pulled it off the other tank about a year ago.
> 
> LOL, did you write a review about it because I saw a review that said that the algae inhibitor was absolute snake oil. That’s funny


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Tanks a jungle. Still not sure what I want to do really. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Looking wild....love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Still going with just a few snips here and there. Still no fish.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Pulled up the hygro and laid down a bunch of buce 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Very nice! I like the change. Hygro Pin always was a mid-background/ accent plant to me. 

In the first pic just posted, what are the grassy bundles between the two clumps of buce?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Erio vietnam..

And yes I’m with you on the hygro, I was thinking I could get it to grow real low but then realized I didn’t want that much light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Update. I was told I finally had to put animals in it by the family. I added 6 chili rasboras; and a f’ ton of shrimp. I’ve got a Bloody Mary line I’ve been culling for some time and a ton of caridinas (tangerine tigers, various grade crs, tangti’s, etc). 

And the buce is looking great minus some green spot algae here and there. 

Still not sure what to do with the ludwigia growing in the middle. All happened completely on accident and i kind of rolled with it. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

..




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreatdonut (Mar 16, 2018)

dammm, what a steal.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Accidental left filter off for a few days and nuked about half my shrimp!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

):


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh no man, that sucks, I am feeling your pain!


----------



## Madrigal77 (Mar 15, 2018)

HBdirtbag said:


> Accidental left filter off for a few days and nuked about half my shrimp!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no!! That's why I always have at least 2 filters on my tanks. Preferably a sponge filter that I never turn off. That way if the filter goes south or I forget to plug it back in, the sponge will keep them alive.


----------



## fishfreaknewbie (May 30, 2017)

That sucks!

Bump: We have frequent power outages where I live and I'm always worried about that happening!


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Good news. Got a [censored][censored][censored][censored] ton of shrimp. So all should bounce back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

How does that happen? i didnt have a filter on a heavily stocked 30g for almost 2 weeks. water changes were only once every 4 or 5 days whenever i felt like it. Not a single fish died. On a tank twice as big as mine stocked only with shrimp, which have a very low bioload, might not ahve been the filter.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Updated pics
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

can we get a FTS? it looks dense from those small photos.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep  














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

What happened to the ADA Solar? If you don't want it anymore I'll take it, I'm also in SoCal.


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

Are you growing Crypts on the wood? ive heard it can be done


----------



## Jack Shaftoe (Apr 29, 2006)

You have to physically tie them on there... unless your growth is 50 years old. Crypts aren't epiphytic. Epiphytes attach to their substrate. There is no known Crypt that is an epiphyte under natural conditions. 
The picture tricks don't equate to sustainable systems. But if you want to tie Rick and Morty to wood or rock.....I guess they got there naturally......


----------



## Jack Shaftoe (Apr 29, 2006)

That's long leaf Java fern. Not a Crypt. 
All Java Fern IS IN FACT an epiphyte. Yes. It obviously sticks to wood, rock, and whatever it's allowed to.


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

i know what epiphytes are. Crypts can send out new growth onto wood, and some people have had success tying it to wood.


----------



## snailer (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice tank man! Curious to hear your experience with bee shrimp and co2. I thought I heard ph swings driven by co2 wasn't good for them but noticed a few in your pictures.


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

maybe if you tied your brain to wood it would work.


----------



## Jack Shaftoe (Apr 29, 2006)

Crypts do send out runners. However, there is NO known epiphytic Crypt. 
If you've discovered one, I suggest that you heavily document this organism, send samples to your local University, and contact an expert on Crypts ASAP. Because I'm sure you know better than them.


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

when a crypt sends out runners and it attaches to wood, it is growing on wood. THERES YOUR DAMN EPIPHYTE.


----------



## Jack Shaftoe (Apr 29, 2006)

That's not the behavior of a true epiphyte. Please contact your local authority on emergent aquatic plants.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Do you know condescending? Big C.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

The Bungulo said:


> maybe if you tied your brain to wood it would work.





The Bungulo said:


> when a crypt sends out runners and it attaches to wood, it is growing on wood. THERES YOUR DAMN EPIPHYTE.


I can't remember the last time a post on the forum has made me laugh as hard. Love them. Seriously, thank you !


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

This got lively.


Tied to branches is actually hygrophila pinnatifida (it initially had started growing on the wood on it's own, then I decided to tie it)

I also believe it's needle leaf not narrow leaf java.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

snailer said:


> Nice tank man! Curious to hear your experience with bee shrimp and co2. I thought I heard ph swings driven by co2 wasn't good for them but noticed a few in your pictures.



So, i've lost a few shrimp, like maybe 1 a week. I cant blame it on the Co2, could also be the fert. But I'm running the co2 in very low, and same goes with ferts. I'm dosing EI, but only 1-2x's a week and about half strength. I'm also doing about 20-30% water changes every 10 days. I'm nervous at times with this experiment, i've got a LOT of very nice shrimp, included a pair of "Cheetahs" a bunch of really nice tibee's, tatibees, SSS grade CRS, blue bolts, etc.



I'm currently cycling some tanks that'll be specific for me to breed out specific lines on. 2 - 5 gallons and 1 7.5g Cube. doing the SL Aqua cycling method on those right now.


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

"I had some luck attaching cryptocoryne to my driftwood. I just shoved a baby one into a hole and the roots stuck onto the driftwood. It looks messy compared to java fern. That little plant grew great, but very slow."

" I had some c. parva root into a piece of driftwood. I think it happens mostly with soft driftwood, at least in my case, the wood was very soft and felt almost like rotting wood. "

"I have several pieces of driftwood in my tank and a group of crypts have attached themselves along with Java fern to a piece of driftwood. "

"Ive grown a couple of large sp. of crypt on wood with excelent results."

Ever heard of hygro pinnatifida? not a true epiphyte but can be grown on wood. In a high tech tank, crypts on wood can work. Just because it doesnt work with all species in all situations, doesnt mean it cant be done.

Bump:


Jeff5614 said:


> Do you know condescending? Big C.


who? cause i never said i knew more than he did.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

The Bungulo said:


> "I had some luck attaching cryptocoryne to my driftwood. I just shoved a baby one into a hole and the roots stuck onto the driftwood. It looks messy compared to java fern. That little plant grew great, but very slow."
> 
> " I had some c. parva root into a piece of driftwood. I think it happens mostly with soft driftwood, at least in my case, the wood was very soft and felt almost like rotting wood. "
> 
> ...


It wasn't directed toward you. It was in reference to Mr. Shaftoe's comments. I used it in this thread , http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/1257521-using-baby-oil-bubble-counter.html , and thought it was appropriate here also. Although, as I mentioned, I loved your responses to his comments. roud:


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

its not easy trying to roast someone without getting banned on these types of forums. I want to see Shaftoe's response, cause i kinda just blew him out of the water. Yeah i saw that, too


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

Sorry about that HBdirtbag. Jack Shaftoe was being salty (again)


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Jack Shaftoe said:


> You have to physically tie them on there... unless your growth is 50 years old. Crypts aren't epiphytic. Epiphytes attach to their substrate. There is no known Crypt that is an epiphyte under natural conditions.
> ......


Who said aquariums are natural conditions? In aquariums it's pretty simple to have Crypts growing and spreading on wood.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Glad you guys like my tank. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

bad news....my tank sprung a leak over the weekend.......i started noticing i needed to top off on Saturday morning, then again sunday am. When I got home Sunday night i noticed it needed to be topped off again. At first i blamed the heat....but then saw the drop under the cabinet. Finally just got everything out and tank outside to be able to fill and see where it's leaking from.

pretty bummed out as this was my favorite scape so far. And i think i got every shrimp out, kept thinking I was done and would pull out a few dozen. Cool thing is, i have a lot more shrimp in here than i thought, and a lot of really cool patterns.

Was able to get to petco and pick up 3 cheap 10 gallons and moved soil over.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Bad luck man  Sorry about the tank. Glad it wasn't a catastrophic failure though! Hopefully you won't have too much issue re-caulking it.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

New tank up. Found me a 75p.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

My tank had recently had a leak between the front panel and the frame. Why didnt you just reseal it?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

The Bungulo said:


> My tank had recently had a leak between the front panel and the frame. Why didnt you just reseal it?




I didn’t like the height of the tank overall. Saw an opportunity to get what I wanted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

